
Ecuadorean opposition activist email and Facebook hacked by the President - shahryc
http://www.hastingstribune.com/apnewsbreak-email-leak-suggests-ecuador-spied-on-opposition/article_51b2966f-2891-5a62-a975-74773d10eb81.html
======
shahryc
"Ecuadorean opposition activist Dr. Carlos Figueroa was being pursued by the
state when his email and Facebook accounts were hacked. Several dozen of his
colleagues have similarly had their digital lives violated. All blamed
President Rafael Correa's government..."

